# Fox RP23 erster cm nahezu wirkungslos



## MikeGa (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Hab seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Slayer. Der Fox RP23 hat im ersten cm fast keine Wirkung, was am Hinterbau schon einiges ausmacht. Federt zwar aus, ist aber sehr weich. Danach arbeitet der Dämpfer aus meiner Sicht ganz normal. 
Meine hätte mal gelesen, daß für das Slayer ein modifizierter Dämpfer zum Einsatz kommt. Könnte es daran liegen? Hat jemand nen Vergleich?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juli 2012)

1. Rocky Mountain new "Slayer 2011" Thread... 
2. Findet sich dort eigentlich schon einiges zu dem Dämpfer.... 
3. Der Dämpfer hat 57mm Hub, du solltest ca. 25% Sag fahren, d.h. beim draufsetzen bzw. auf die Pedale stellen in Fahrtposition sollte der Dämpfer ca. 25% des Hubs einfedern. 
4. Wenn damit deine Frage nicht beantwortet ist, lies Punkt 1., guck dir den Thread an, und wenn dann deine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet ist, stell in dem genannten Thread die Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (25. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Der Dämpfer hat den ersten cm nahezu keine Kraft. Danach kommt schlagartig Gegendruck und der Rest des Weges ist alles normal. Das hat nichts mit SAG zu tun.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juli 2012)

Dann lässt sich deine Frage schnell beantworten: nicht normal. wende dich an deinen Händler und reklamier das Teil, sollte ja nicht so lange dauern... kannst natürlich auch probieren, mal selber nen Service zu machen beim RP23, Anleitungen dazu gibt's bei Youtube...


----------



## MikeGa (25. Juli 2012)

Nene, da ist noch Garantie drauf. Ist schon mit dem Händler geklärt. Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

auf dem ersten cm wird die Negativ- Luftkammer automatisch befüllt, daher weht der Wind.
Dein Dämpfer wird zu 99% wieder so zurückkommen, wie er weg ist.


----------



## MikeGa (1. August 2012)

Das hoffe ich nicht. Hab nen Leihdämpfer drin (gleicher Typ) der Ohne den Leerhub funktioniert.
Gruß Mike


----------



## MikeGa (1. August 2012)

Ach und inkl. dem Leihdämpfer


----------



## MikeGa (1. August 2012)

Hab ich im Bekanntenkreis vier Stück ohne Leerhub...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Hab ich im Bekanntenkreis vier Stück ohne Leerhub...



Der Leerhub kann vorkommen, wenn zuviel FoxFluid in die Negativkammer gelangt.
Ist dann aber nur temporär.

Greift das Lockout oder PP auch nicht auf dem ersten cm?


----------



## MikeGa (1. August 2012)

Hmm, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen. Kann den Dämpfer morgen wieder abholen, werd dann berichten was festgestellt bzw. gemacht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. August 2012)

Wenn zuviel Fox Fluid in der Kammer ist, einfach das schöne Servicevid bei youtube vom RP23 suchen, Dämpfer aufmachen und das überschüssige Fluid rauskippen...


----------



## MikeGa (2. August 2012)

Sodele,
Dämpfer ist wieder da. Vorhin in Gärtringen eingebaut, getestet und
.....
.....
.....
Alle Super 
Wurde wohl ne Dichtung gewechselt und das Fluid auf das richtige Level gebracht.

Gruß
Mike


----------

